# London to Cornwall - Route suggestions?



## Mile195 (14 Mar 2013)

I'm planning to do my own personal cycling challenge from London to Cornwall when summer comes around. Over three days I'm planning to make my way down to the Liskeard area - a distance of about 240 miles via the most direct route.

I don't want to go massively out the way, but at the same time, spending 3 days cycling down the A303 will bring with it no enjoyment whatsoever.

So does anybody have any suggestions for particularly bike-friendly and/or scenic roads in between the two points which I should consider when I start doing my route plan?


----------



## vernon (14 Mar 2013)

Try using the cycle or pedestrian options for google maps or viamichelin  or RAC route planners

You might have to break the route into smaller chunks e.g. 100 mile chunks for some of the planners to function


----------



## Brains (14 Mar 2013)

Done it.
We used mostly the Sustrans routes and Sustrans maps, with back up from the 1;50 explorer os maps
Route was south along the Thames to Reading, along the Kennet and Avon Canal to Bath, across the Somerset levels via Wells, you then have a choice of north coast around Exmoor, or south of dart moor. Both are bumpy. We went north of Exmoor, down the Tarka trail the west to howlsworthy, Bude and then down the north coast to camel ford and down the camel trail


----------



## Mile195 (14 Mar 2013)

Brains said:


> Done it.
> We used mostly the Sustrans routes and Sustrans maps, with back up from the 1;50 explorer os maps
> Route was south along the Thames to Reading, along the Kennet and Avon Canal to Bath, across the Somerset levels via Wells, you then have a choice of north coast around Exmoor, or south of dart moor. Both are bumpy. We went north of Exmoor, down the Tarka trail the west to howlsworthy, Bude and then down the north coast to camel ford and down the camel trail


 
Sounds interesting. Just looked at some pics on the internet... How would you rate those routes for using a racing bike? For example I can see from the pictures that the camel trail is tarmac'd, but it's difficult to see if it's a smooth, firm surface like a pavement which would be fine, or whether it's been covered in loose gravel - the way low-use roads tend to be resurfaced, which won't be too comfortable on 23mm tyres over long distances.


----------



## rb58 (14 Mar 2013)

I did it in the opposite direction last year, on my way to JOG. Here are my routes.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1118737
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1118614
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1113583

As you can see, I went over Dartmoor and through the New Forest, both of which were brilliant. The stretch from Honiton to Yeovil (via Chard) was a bit lumpy, but as someone said to me, by the time you get there you'll be 'in the zone', so it won't matter. As I recall, getting through Exeter was the only busy bit.

This route is entirely suitable for a road bike.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mile195 (14 Mar 2013)

rb58 said:


> I did it in the opposite direction last year, on my way to JOG. Here are my routes.
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1118737
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1118614
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1113583
> ...


 
Can't seem to view those links - says they're private. Is there an alternative link I can use?


----------



## rb58 (14 Mar 2013)

Mile195 said:


> Can't seem to view those links - says they're private. Is there an alternative link I can use?


Doh. Try now.


----------



## Mile195 (14 Mar 2013)

That's great - thanks - some good food for thought there by the looks of it. I shall browse through those while I'm at work this evening... Because obviously my jolly to cornwall is all work related... of course..!


----------



## Brains (14 Mar 2013)

Mile195 said:


> Sounds interesting. Just looked at some pics on the internet... How would you rate those routes for using a racing bike? For example I can see from the pictures that the camel trail is tarmac'd, but it's difficult to see if it's a smooth, firm surface like a pavement which would be fine, or whether it's been covered in loose gravel - the way low-use roads tend to be resurfaced, which won't be too comfortable on 23mm tyres over long distances.



I did it on a touring bike with wide tyres, the only place we had a problem is when we thought that the 'silly' diversion Sustrans proposed away from the K&A Canal around Marlbrough and we carried along the canal. The mud forced us to turn back.

There are sections of the K&A that are rough canal side type path, and short sections of grass. All of which are bypass able by using the road along side 

The Tarka trail and the Camel Trail are most NOT tarmacked, they are compressed gravel and clay which for the most part are fine on skinny tyres certainly better than many road surfaces, but mudguards are obviously a good idea on any bike used for touring

So in summary I say our route would be fine on a road bike, just be selective where you take to the roads which run alongside. The advantage of our route is it is as flat a route as can be found, the bumpy bits are Devon after the Somerset levels and before the Tarka trail, and the Tarka trail to the coast


----------

